# Ciclogénese explosiva (Atlântico Norte - Ciclone Extratropical "JOLLE) 26 JAN 2013



## ELJICUATRO (25 Jan 2013 às 14:14)

*Ciclone Extratropical "JOLLE" 25-26-27 JAN 2013 (Atlântico N) Ciclogénese Explosiva*

Os principais modelos cavam bastante a depressão (JOLLE) junta à Islândia:

ECMWF: (924 hPa)   
HIRLAM: (928 hPa)
UKMO: (930 hPa)


----------



## fishisco (25 Jan 2013 às 14:35)

*Re: Ciclogénese explosiva (Atlântico Norte - Ciclone Extratropical "JOLLE) 26 JAN 201*

uma coisa que me está a estranhar é a estofex nao ter lançado nenhum alerta, pelo menos p Islândia devia de lançar nao?

se o Gong foi o q foi esta deve ser incrível mesmo. a sorte é que é em pleno oceano, 

mas o GFS preve varias depressoes para aquela zona, mas nenhuma como essa


----------



## boreas (25 Jan 2013 às 14:46)

*Re: Ciclogénese explosiva (Atlântico Norte - Ciclone Extratropical "JOLLE) 26 JAN 201*

Brutal 

ECMWF: (924 hPa)   
HIRLAM: (928 hPa)
UKMO: (930 hPa)

que medo !!!


----------



## irpsit (25 Jan 2013 às 16:45)

*Re: Ciclogénese explosiva (Atlântico Norte - Ciclone Extratropical "JOLLE) 26 JAN 201*

Como eu digo frequentemente, as depressões que normalmente chegam a Portugal no inverno são uma brincadeira de criança, quando comparadas com as tempestades que normalmente ocorrem aqui na Islândia.

Eu comparo a experiência de muitos anos em Portugal com 3 anos aqui na Islândia e não há comparação no que toca ao vento e valores de pressão atmosférica.

Mas quanto a chuva, já a chuva é mais violenta em Portugal.



boreas disse:


> Brutal
> 
> ECMWF: (924 hPa)
> HIRLAM: (928 hPa)
> ...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (25 Jan 2013 às 17:19)

*Re: Ciclogénese explosiva (Atlântico Norte - Ciclone Extratropical "JOLLE) 26 JAN 201*



irpsit disse:


> Como eu digo frequentemente, as depressões que normalmente chegam a Portugal no inverno são uma brincadeira de criança, quando comparadas com as tempestades que normalmente ocorrem aqui na Islândia.
> 
> Eu comparo a experiência de muitos anos em Portugal com 3 anos aqui na Islândia e não há comparação no que toca ao vento e valores de pressão atmosférica.
> 
> Mas quanto a chuva, já a chuva é mais violenta em Portugal.



Boa tarde Caro irpsit,

De qualquer das formas o ciclone (JOLLE) deverá ser um grande bicho que pode provocar ondulação gigantesca no Altântico Norte, rajadas de vento que segundo a escala de Saffir Simpson podem chegar aos 85 KT (equivalente a um furação CAT.1) . 

Acho que não há nada de semelhante nessa zona desde 1993 quando passou por aí perto a tempestade (BRAER) em Janeiro 1993 com centro depressionário de 914 hPa.   

Totalmente de acordo contigo, em termos de ventos e de pressão atmosférica claro que a Islândia leva com valores mais Hardcore que Portugal Continental na maioria dos casos. 

Tambem penso que a pluviosidade por cá é mais violenta do que por aí. Estou convencido por exemplo que a região do Minho apresenta registos de pluviosidade bem superiores a muitas zonas da Islândia.

Continuação de Boa tarde e estaremos atentos à JOLLE tal como também deverás acompanhar este evento excecional.

Um abraço.


----------



## irpsit (25 Jan 2013 às 18:21)

*Re: Ciclogénese explosiva (Atlântico Norte - Ciclone Extratropical "JOLLE) 26 JAN 201*

Exactamente. Aqui costuma ocorrer cerca de 2 eventos por inverno com pressão a rondar os 945mb, e com ventos violentos que provocam danos. Esses episódios costumam resultar em rajadas superiores a 180km/h.

Quase todas as outras depressões invernais na Islândia cavam até aos 960-970 mb, depressões essas que ocorrem em média duas vezes por semana entre Dezembro e Abril, causando ventos tempestuosos (muitas vezes superiores a 120km/h) mas sem causar danos. Uma realidade sem dúvida fantástica e que desconhecia antes de vir viver para cá. Em Portugal uma depressão cavada aos 960mb é notícia e um evento a recordar, aqui não.

No entanto esta depressão, a Jolle, é uma daquelas que pode ser um evento que somente ocorre algumas vezes por década, com pressão até aos 925mb (em todo o Atlântico). Naturalmente que é a sudoeste da Islândia que as depressões cavam mais. Em casos muito raros, estas depressões também podem atingir a costa portuguesa, com esse valor de pressão, como em 15 de Setembro de 1941. Altura que se registou o recorde histórico português de vento mais intenso e pressão menor. Tempestades com estas causam violentos estragos mas só ocorrem esporadicamente ao longo de um século.

Cá espero essa tempestade, mas os modelos indicam que deverá chegar cá no Domingo somente com pressão 940mb. Portanto, violento mas normal para esta época do ano. Terei uma caminhada nas montanhas aqui no Sábado portanto espero apanhar mau tempo, já vento forte de nordeste e neve, mas antes do pior chegar.

Sigo aqui com -4ºC e céu encoberto. Acumulação de 10cm no solo (que caiu ontem).

PS: deu agora mesmo nas notícias na tv, o cavamento desta tempestade que chegará amanhã à noite.



ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa tarde Caro irpsit,
> 
> De qualquer das formas o ciclone (JOLLE) deverá ser um grande bicho que pode provocar ondulação gigantesca no Altântico Norte, rajadas de vento que segundo a escala de Saffir Simpson podem chegar aos 85 KT (equivalente a um furação CAT.1) .
> 
> ...


----------



## Zapiao (25 Jan 2013 às 19:08)

*Re: Ciclogénese explosiva (Atlântico Norte - Ciclone Extratropical "JOLLE) 26 JAN 201*

Que bichao


----------



## a410ree (25 Jan 2013 às 20:51)

*Re: Ciclogénese explosiva (Atlântico Norte - Ciclone Extratropical "JOLLE) 26 JAN 201*

Alguem podia por fotos desse bicho !! Tipo por satelite !!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Jan 2013 às 20:56)

*Re: Ciclogénese explosiva (Atlântico Norte - Ciclone Extratropical "JOLLE) 26 JAN 201*



a410ree disse:


> Alguem podia por fotos desse bicho !! Tipo por satelite !!



Pelas 18h15:


----------



## a410ree (25 Jan 2013 às 21:29)

*Re: Ciclogénese explosiva (Atlântico Norte - Ciclone Extratropical "JOLLE) 26 JAN 201*



Duarte Sousa disse:


> Pelas 18h15:



E isso podera chegar a portugal??


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jan 2013 às 21:32)

*Re: Ciclogénese explosiva (Atlântico Norte - Ciclone Extratropical "JOLLE) 26 JAN 201*

O único efeito que terá em Portugal será a ondulação alta no Norte.


----------



## a410ree (25 Jan 2013 às 21:34)

*Re: Ciclogénese explosiva (Atlântico Norte - Ciclone Extratropical "JOLLE) 26 JAN 201*



SpiderVV disse:


> O único efeito que terá em Portugal será a ondulação alta no Norte.



Já fiquei  !!


----------



## stormy (25 Jan 2013 às 22:57)

*Re: Ciclogénese explosiva (Atlântico Norte - Ciclone Extratropical "JOLLE) 26 JAN 201*

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/flash-wv.html

Aqui um link para irem acompanhando..

Impressionante o desenvolvimento da depressão nas ultimas horas, contando já com o tipico dry slot caracteristico dos processos de abatimento da Tropopausa que ocorrem nestes sistemas em cavamento rápido.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jan 2013 às 14:01)

*Re: Ciclogénese explosiva (Atlântico Norte - Ciclone Extratropical "JOLLE) 26 JAN 201*

Algumas imagens de hoje.


*Meteosat RGB Airmass (às 13 UTC)*







*Meteosat RGB composite E-view (às 13 UTC)*







*EPS Metop flight 124 (às 11:52 UTC)*







Fonte.


----------

